# Seat upholstery removal/repair



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)

Does anyone know if the front seat upholstery can be removed? I would like to remove my passengers front seat, or at least expose enough of the underside so as to attempt to pull back a part of the mesh cloth material that was snagged upward.



if removal isn't possible, any other fix?


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Unless your seats have the powered seat option they are really easy to remove. All of 4 bolts I believe. Otherwise, powered seats will take a little more time.


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Removing the seat is easy. Removing the upholstery can be very difficult. Once it's off who knows if you will ever get it to look right again. I'd live with the snag to be honest or get a pro to look at it.


----------

